# Moss or Algoe? - What type?



## Kimrocks (Aug 30, 2011)

I have this growing on my driftwood quite profusely and it looked ok so I let it grow.

Does anyone know what this is? Is it a type of Algae that has grown out of control - or a type of moss?


----------



## Kimrocks (Aug 30, 2011)

No one knows what this is ? - : ).


----------



## effox (Apr 21, 2010)

Looks like Java moss, gross quick too. Can sell a baseball size for $5 I think. Looks very attractive on driftwood and stumps. I cant tell if its just the water change and air or algae growing on it as its kinda light, but looks normal from what I can see.

Sorry for the bad punctuation, my symbols look like this right now because of this old computer and crappy keyboard: è à È _^ ç...


----------



## Kimrocks (Aug 30, 2011)

Okidokes - Thanks, I placed it close to the other driftwood so that it spreads over, it is around 1-inch thick. 

The reason why I am not sure is that the leaf/needle strands type looks different from photos of Java Moss I have seen on the web - : ).


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

Without getting a good close look at it I can't be sure, but it looks like algae growing in the moss. So it's moss and algae. Possibly staghorn and hair algae.


----------

